# Gute Wahl...?!?!? Slayer 2005



## Dr.Sputnik (4. Februar 2005)

Nachdem mein Ghost-Verschnitt 3 mal an der selben Stelle brach wollte ich mir nen Bergwerk kaufen - aber der Händler meinte ich sei zu groß für die Bikes welche sofort verfügbar sind und Bestellung dauert mir dann doch zu lange.
Also wollte ich ein Canyon kaufen - super in Preis und Leistung.
Leider ausverkauft..... (und wenn nicht dann auch erst Ende Mai lieferbar  )
Jetzt baut mir mein Local-Dealer ein Slayer 50 mit Loise-FR zusammen...

Ich hoffe ich habe keine Fehlentscheidung getroffen. In einigen Foren liest man ja auch von Rahmenbruch der Hinterstrebe beim Bergauffahren (?).

Wie sind denn so Eure Er-Fahr-ungen....

Grüsse Dr.Sputnik


----------



## rockyrm6 (4. Februar 2005)

das war der '04er rahmen der barach an den bohrungen der kettenstrebe. mach dir mal keine sorgen. haste dir auf jenfall nicht son mistrahmen von canyon, bergwerk oder soner schrottfirma gekauft. glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo

Das Slayer ist eine SPITZEN wahl...

Habe mein Slayer70 jetzt seit einem Jahr, ohne Rahmenbruch   

Ich denke das war ein Problem das hier schon sehr oft geposted wurde, war wohl ein fehler in der Produktion.... also 04 und 05 ist das kein Problem mehr....

Bin total begeistert! Habe auch die FR dran das ist einen prima Bremse....

Hier mehr:

http://www.trail-surfer.de/andi/andi_fully1.htm


----------



## chaecker (5. Februar 2005)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Geniales Bike, wenn man die richtige Vorbauoption für sich gefunden hat. Das mit der Hinterbauschwinge ist meines Wissens bei den 2004er Modellen noch nie aufgetaucht.
Auf jeden Fall die richtige Wahl...


----------



## chaecker (5. Februar 2005)

Noch was: falls du die Wahl der Gabel noch nicht festgelegt hast: ich würde auf jeden Fall zu einer absenkbaren Gabel raten; das Slayer steigt sehr schnell vorne hoch- v.a. bei steilen Trails sonst nervig. Die Talas RLC ist meines Erachtens perfekt für das Bike und den Aufpreis wert.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (5. Februar 2005)

Das Problem mit der Schwinge gab es nur bei den 03er Modellen. Die Schwingen hatten je rechts und links eine 6 mm Bohrung. Ich vermute, das in den Löchern die Schwinge zum Schweissen in einer Lehre arretiert wurden. Leider war dadurch zuwenig Wandung vorhanden, so das bei einigen die Schwinge brach oder Risse zeigte. Die Garantieabwicklung war aber superb, innerhalb von 5 Werktagen gab es aus British Columbia eine neue Schwinge (habe ich bei dem Slayer meines Bruders so erlebt). Ab dem 04er Modell gibt es diese Bohrungen auch nicht mehr. Eine Variogabel ist wahrlich von Vorteil, der Maximalfederweg sollte beim 05er aber 130 mm nicht übersteigen.


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (5. Februar 2005)

Ja danke für die ganzen Infos.

An die Talas RLC hab ich auch schon gedacht.... Mal sehen.....


----------



## Rai (8. Februar 2005)

rockyrm6 schrieb:
			
		

> das war der '04er rahmen der barach an den bohrungen der kettenstrebe. mach dir mal keine sorgen. haste dir auf jenfall nicht son mistrahmen von canyon, bergwerk oder soner schrottfirma gekauft. glückwunsch!



servus rockykasperl, hätte gern ne begründung, weshalb canyon und bergwerk schrottfirmen sind.
schön auch, dass du so viel ahnung von den 04er schwingen hast.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Februar 2005)

rockyrm6 schrieb:
			
		

> haste dir auf jenfall nicht son mistrahmen von canyon, bergwerk oder soner schrottfirma gekauft. glückwunsch!



aha...
beginn mal dich mit HInterbaukinematik, dämpfertechnik und solchen spaßen zu beschäftigen und fahre gute Horstlink Bikes verschiedender KOnzepte gegen ein Slayer Probe.

dir wird erschreckend auffallen welcher Hinterbau hier mistiger ist...

just my 2 cents.


----------



## schlappmacher (4. März 2005)

Soo,

nachdem sich die Gemüter wieder beruhigt haben dürften und der Hormonspiegel normal ist; ruhig Brauner, BRRRR 

* @ Dr.Sputnik: Was ist den nun aus dem Slayer-Aufbau geworden? ---> wir wollen Bilder sehen *

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (7. März 2005)

Die Kutsche ist fertig und fährt 1A

Bilder z.Z. nur eins in der Galerie, weiter folgen wenn ich mal Zeit hab.


Dann kommt hier aber auch eine Info...


Gruss Dr. Sputnik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

